# Fluctuating Fsh Level



## mj (Dec 21, 2002)

Hello Peter

A couple of months ago I had my first high FSH (11.97). 2 previous FSH's were about 8. This month it is back to a good 7.8, and I have the green light for another attempt at IUI.

Although my doctor said that the high FSH was likely to be just a 'blip', I've read a couple of times that your highest FSH is the correct indicator of the quality of your eggs. Is this true?

If it is true, should I really be attempting IUI again? and if I were to attempt IVF, what are the chances of conceiving with high FSH?

Thanks for your time Peter.

Mandy


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

mandyjane said:


> Hello Peter
> 
> A couple of months ago I had my first high FSH (11.97). 2 previous FSH's were about 8. This month it is back to a good 7.8, and I have the green light for another attempt at IUI.
> 
> ...


----------

